# Starting out as diver



## mudpuppy (16 Jul 2008)

Does anyone have any advice on starting out as Diver with the Navy?  I'm a commerical diver and ROV pilot/tech in my civilain occupation, and I have applied to  enter the reserves as a semi-skilled person.   The recruiter is checking into joining the Regular forces directly as a diver.

What should I do to get ready for BMQ and the QL2-4 courses? I've started out with physical training  - but what else should I be doing?

Any advice would be greatly apperciated.


----------



## Bplante (16 Jul 2008)

Read army.ca 

There's a lot of thread about what to do to get ready for BMQ !


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Jul 2008)

Did you search under Clearance Diver or Ships Diver?

I am not Navy but AFAIK, you cannot do a direct entry into the Clearance Diver MOC, it is (was?) a remuster only MOC, meaning you have to be in the CF for 48 months and meet other certain criteria.  I know SAR Tech did a pilot project on Direct Entry SAR Techs and other MOCs are considering or working towards getting out of the remuster only business but, I've not heard of Clearance Diver being one of them.

But I admittedly know very little about the entry requirements into the MOC.  I work close to FDU (A) and could ask around tomorrow if the Ships Diver I know has any/can get any info?


----------



## medaid (16 Jul 2008)

Clearance Diver is still a remuster as fas as I know.

Ship's Diver require you to be on a ship to take it.

Port Inspection Divers take direct entry candidates.


----------



## CFR FCS (17 Jul 2008)

Clearance Diver was open as direct entry but I'm not sure if :
A.) it's still open or,
b.) wether they will accept semi-skilled or unskilled applicants. 

Port Inspection Divers take direct entry candidates is only open to Naval Reserves.

Check with your local CFRC, there are six Clearance diver positions open on the CFRG strategic intake plan.

CFR FCS


----------



## mudpuppy (21 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the adivice.

I recieved a call back from the Recuriting Center and, they are looking into the Direct Entry prospects as a Clearence Diver.  It'll be a few weeks before I hear back.


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Jul 2008)

mudpuppy, 
I would advise you to get your application started ASAP and make sure you bring in all your diving credentials (certificates, log books etc.) so that a Prior Learning Assessment (PLAR) can be submitted, they can take some time. Sometimes Semi -Skilled applicants, it sounds like you might be, are given jobs when unskilled are not selected. Best advice is get the application started ASAP. It costs nothing to apply and no commitment is made until you are enrolled. So get moving.

CFR FCS


----------



## mudpuppy (22 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the advice CFR FCS!
I did bring in all my dive school certs (DCBC Supervisiors card, HSE Surface Supplied Diver, IMCA Dive Medic, IMCA ROV Pilot/tech) and my logs book for both Diving and ROV.  I also made some copies of my other civilian certs like MED A1, my 60 tons restricted Captian's ticket and welding certs. 

How do I get a PLAR started?  Do I call up the recuriting center and ask to start one?


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Jul 2008)

I was able to confirm that Clearance Diver is NOT open except from within the Forces. You need to find a Naval Reserve unit, like HMCS Star in Hamilton for example and join as a Port Inspection Diver take a few courses and then transfer to Reg Force. That's the only way I know of.

Sorry for the confusion. 

CFR FCS


----------



## CallOfDuty (22 Jul 2008)

Hey there mudpuppy.....I know some ships divers and some clearance divers, and the general feeling I get from them is that there is a certain amount of respect one gets from having some T.I., and actual navy experience under their belt.  I'm not sure how one would make out joining the " elite" right out of basic training??  Like I said, thats the vibe I get.
  Why not join up...pick a navy trade that is on the faster side ( for training...no tech jobs)....and do a little time , and then move forward in getting yourself into the dive unit.  
PS---I see them in the gym almost every day......so my advice to you is GET FIT!     The boys train like madmen.
Cheers and good luck.
C.O.D.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Jul 2008)

CallOfDuty said:
			
		

> and actual navy experience under their belt.



Army combat divers who remuster to CD would have no Navy experience  ;D


----------



## CallOfDuty (22 Jul 2008)

lol....true that....
  But they'd have some really cool army stories


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Jul 2008)

What kind of retard at the recruiting center would tell this kid that CD is a direct entry trade! 

Do a PLAR? How many magnetic mines are in Lake Ontario. Maybe on Gilligans Island (no that was contact mine)

Take a trade and do your (Combat/PID/Ships Divers) divers course and your pre-lim then see if you have what it takes.

Best of luck!


----------



## CFR FCS (22 Jul 2008)

HFX Crow,
I'm the retard who said I wasn't sure if it had changed had to check. I did correct myself as soon as I found that the info was incorrect. Recruiting has been changing rapidly and often in the short time I've been involved. So I had to check because many occupations that have been previously only open as CT's are now taking people right off the street. Ammo tech and SAR Tech to name two. So I said i'd ask and I did. I really don't think that makes me a retard.

CFR FCS


----------



## NCRCrow (22 Jul 2008)

Okay, you're not a retard! 

I am giving myself 2 extras.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2008)

HFXCrow said:
			
		

> I am giving myself 2 extras.



Ha ha ha!  That reminds me of the stories of British RSM "Knobby" Anderson in that book I can't remember the name of!


----------



## mudpuppy (24 Jul 2008)

Thanks again for the advice on the CD stuff.

CD isn't  a direct entry trade at present.  I will have to go the route of PID and hope for an attach posting to FDU A and then on ward and upwards.  I'm in the throws of doing my PLAR at the moment.

As HFXCrow was nice enough to point out there aren't many magnetic mine in lake Ontario.  I know you weren't call me a retard but the folks at the Recruiting center mentioned the possibility of doing CD as a direct entry trade as well as CFR FCS. The impression I believe we were all working under was fast track getting on a CD Prilim course.The misguided LT(N) at the Recruiting center thought my 10 years of civil/offshore diving(including sat diving) and ROV piloting under my belt might count for something with the Navy.  After all, the Navy needs divers, especially CD, and why not take someone who already knows half the drill, get them into the military way of thinking, and then take advantage of their previous experience? 

And one more little thing,  I spent 7 years working on the Altantic, Arctic and Pacific oceans before working on the Great Lakes (which get rougher than most stretches of ocean - thought it was just a sissy ass little lake at first too)....I'm not some upper Canadian puddle pirate with his PADI SCUBA diving certificate.  Sorry if that sounds wee bit catty, I just thought I should clear that up.

Thanks again for everyone for your input and time.


----------



## NCRCrow (24 Jul 2008)

I was not calling you a retard , just the misinformed, LT(N) retard at the recruiting center that should know this stuff. What a clown!

You want a fast track here it is: REG FORCE BOSUN

Why: Shorter QL-3/No Security Clearance waiting/ Hands on with Zodiacs/RHIBS and all kinds of weapons training.

Good trade if you like the hands on aspect.

Get to a ship, apply for your Ships Divers (always screamin for divers) and you are off and running to your pre-lim.

If you want to be real keen, find that Truth, Duty,Valour from a couple seasons back of the CD Course. Hardcore!

Impress the PSO!


----------



## mudpuppy (25 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the recommendation about entry trades.  Much apperciated.  I hadn't considered going to a now technical trade as a way to get the required military experience.

I do have CD episode of Truth Duty Valour....that's what put it all in my head originally.  My boss is a former CD from Australia and has been bending my ear pretty hard with his EOD stories from Northern Ireland and Cambodia.  Crazy stuff!

In August I'm heading to Halifax to visit my family.  A CD I worked with recently on an ROV project has offered to give me a tour of the FDU A while I'm there - so I looking forward to that.


----------

